# Goodbye Gaggia Baby Class...



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Expobar Leva Dual!

I joined the forum because I was getting tired of the limitations of the Gaggia. Basically, poor temperature control, steam pressure so bad that I had resorted to warming the milk in the microwave for my Latte's!

I'd pretty much decided that a Londinium I was my ideal machine... except for the size!

Then disaster struck(!) my Baby decided to go to the big coffee grinder in the sky!

So I've ordered the Leva Dual and A Mazzer Mini to go with it!

Can't wait...


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Very good choice Mark, i think you will be shocked at the difference in the coffee making i know i was and i still look at the Leva with a small about of admiration.

Re learning to steam milk was my biggest challenge, as the steam power is ten fold that of a Gaggia, but once you get the hang its great, no more waiting for the boiler to get up to temp after a shot.

they are lovely machines a very well built, welcome to the club.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good choice on the machine. Best bang for your buck, it wont let you down.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Well it's arrived - Thanks Bella Barrista!

I've gone through the commissioning, and have sort-of dialled the grinder in, but without scales it's proving tough... just using supermarket beans at the moment to get the hang of the new setup!

The first 10 attempts weren't good, but gradually I'm getting a feel for the dosing and tamping...

Oh, and I'm loving the steam!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good stuff MArky........hours of fun ahead! New grinder coming soon, then you will have to do it all again!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That is with the new grinder... Lots of mess!!!

it's proving lots of fun, if a little frustrating, more with my own foibles than anything else!


----------



## MattL (Jan 8, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> Expobar Leva Dual!
> 
> I joined the forum because I was getting tired of the limitations of the Gaggia. Basically, poor temperature control, steam pressure so bad that I had resorted to warming the milk in the microwave for my Latte's!
> 
> ...


Me too! Just sold my Classic and am waiting for this to arrive.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your old Classic has gone to a good home.

Enjoy the new one when it arrives


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

MattL said:


> Me too! Just sold my Classic and am waiting for this to arrive.


So you got Dave's machine... Enjoy!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had quite a frustrting time trying to dial things in... Shots were very thin, and little crema, and very inconsistent.

Until I finally ran out of all of my supermarket, bought beans. So I loaded up the MAzzer with some of the beans that came with my machine (Thanks Bella Barrista!) and after a few doses thrown away and one clogged pour I got a decent result! I'm happy now...

I've got some scales and an Espro Tamper on the way so the road to coffee nirvana begins...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like super market beans in a nutshell ''Shots were very thin, and little crema, and very inconsistent''


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I just wished I'd tried the fresh beans earlier. I was begining to doubt whether the machine was faulty!

I got decent results out of the gaggia with supermarket beans... I expected similar results with the new machine... Oh well!

What do you guys use if you run out of fresh beans?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Buy more fresh beans overnight from Hasbean, James Gourmet & Rave (if you catch the right day)


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkyP said:


> What do you guys use if you run out of fresh beans?


Dont run out of fresh beans! Sounds obvious I know but I'd much rather have the beans resting for a couple of extra days than have no beans while waiting for an order to arrive. You should have bags landing still while you have some left though as especially for espresso beans usually need a few days rest. Be sure to check the roast date as not all roasters roast every day which can catch you out.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

while some may not agree with this, if you get a large bad of really good beans delivered, it never hurts to to put about 150 g of beans in an air tight container in the freezer, sort of emergency supply to be used up and replaced every few months. yes they do lose a bit of their flavour but about 10 x less that the ones that have sat on a supermarket shelf drying out for 2 months.

how you getting on with the steaming? one way to give your self a bit more time working the milk is use enough for two late's in a bigger jug, counter intuitive as a Gaggia would run out of steam before half way through.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

RobD said:


> while some may not agree with this, if you get a large bad of really good beans delivered, it never hurts to to put about 150 g of beans in an air tight container in the freezer, sort of emergency supply to be used up and replaced every few months. yes they do lose a bit of their flavour but about 10 x less that the ones that have sat on a supermarket shelf drying out for 2 months.
> 
> how you getting on with the steaming? one way to give your self a bit more time working the milk is use enough for two late's in a bigger jug, counter intuitive as a Gaggia would run out of steam before half way through.


That's a good idea about the freezer!

I'm already steaming about 500ml in a pint jug... Proper steaming jug on the way.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

My Espro tamper and scales turned up yesterday, and this morning was the first time I put them to use and boy what a result... 18g in the basket, tamped to 30lbs and a 20 second pour - tasted lovely, still with the Bella Barista Italian Blend!

I can probably go a bit finer on the grind to slow the pour down.

I'm very happy!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MarkyP said:


> That's a good idea about the freezer!
> 
> I'm already steaming about 500ml in a pint jug... Proper steaming jug on the way.


Jug in freezer (with the milk) for 10-15 mins also gives more time and easier to get better texture. Just dont forget unless you like milk-sorbet


----------



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

Best way to not run out of beans? A bag of green and a popcorn maker!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting!

I've just been keeping the commercial roasters busy!


----------



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

I figure you can pick a popcorn machine up from eBay for a tenner, and green beans keep for a year or more, so you've always got beans ready to go! You're meant to wait 24 hours after roasting to get the best flavour, but too recently roasted beans still taste a million times better than supermarket bought.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That is an interesting proposition!

how long would it take a complete novice to get up to speed with a popcorn maker?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyP said:


> That is an interesting proposition! how long would it take a complete novice to get up to speed with a popcorn maker?


Problem with using a popcorn roaster for coffee beans is controlling the temp during the roast which is called a profile. The temp is lowish at beginning of a roast and then increased to what's called 'first crack' where moisture in the beans starts to turn to steam (lot of other complex things going on too). From first crack, roasters may back off the temp to delay onset of 'second crack'. Roasting requires quite a bit of skill - that's why commercial machines are so expensive - they enable the roaster to make fine adjustments to the roast profile and hence to the coffee flavour. That said, a popcorn roaster is relatively inexpensive and a fun way to see if home roasting is for you.


----------

